# Dark & gritty sci-fi suggestions



## OurJud (Jul 20, 2013)

Borrowing directly from Columbo's thread, I wonder if anyone could suggest some sci-fi that might appeal to my particular taste.

As I said in the other thread, I like my sci-fi dark and gritty, and preferably set on earth. I'd also like to try something by some of the newer sci-fi writers out there as opposed to the 'classics'.

I don't mind aliens, but I prefer the stuff that's slightly more plausible (if that makes any sense whatsoever). A natural progression (Earth as it might be 200 years from now, sort of affair).

I know I'm being very specific there, but any recs' greatly appreciated.


----------



## Govinda (Jul 20, 2013)

When you say "dark & gritty", give me an example of a book that fills that bill for you so I can then peruse my mental repertoire.


----------



## OurJud (Jul 20, 2013)

Wreybies said:


> When you say "dark & gritty", give me an example of a book that fills that bill for you so I can then peruse my mental repertoire.



Ooh, now you got me! Truth is, despite my love for the genre, It's a very recent love affair and I've not read a lot.

The best I can give you is something like _Blade Runner_, but in book form... and not PHK's _Do Androids Dream... _because I've tried reading it and it feels nothing like _Blade Runner_ looks.

Also another PKD adap' that I like the look of is the re-make of _Total Recall, _but again in book form.

I also loved the look and style of _Looper._ I know these are all films, but that the vibe I'm looking for in my books.

Or to put it another way: If David Fincher wrote more sci-fi. _Alien 3_, of course, but that was set in deep space.


----------



## Govinda (Jul 20, 2013)

OurJud said:


> Ooh, now you got me! Truth is, despite my love for the genre, It's a very recent love affair and I've not read a lot.
> 
> The best I can give you is something like _Blade Runner_, but in book form... and not PHK's _Do Androids Dream... _because I've tried reading it and it feels nothing like _Blade Runner_ looks.
> 
> Also another PKD adap' that I like the look of is the re-make of _Total Recall, _but again in book form.



Ok, then two of the books I mentioned in that other thread should make you a happy fellah'/gal.

_Stars in my Pocket like Grains of Sand_ by Delany is awesome.  It's not new, but give it a go.  Delany's prose is something you have to learn, like walking in a small boat, but so worth it.  If you dig that, then sink your teeth into _Dhalgren _also by Delany.  It's a beast of a book, but damn, so good.  Fair warning, both contain some (it's _not_ all over the place) LGBT content that some readers may not want to read for personal reasons.  If you don't care about that, they are *AWE*some!  

Also _Light_ by M. John Harrison.  It's a strange little book, and don't let the title fool you.


----------



## Jeko (Jul 20, 2013)

You won't get the same 'dark and gritty' feel from books than the 'dark and gritty' feel you get from films. They're very different, from what I've experienced.

If you don't like Dick, I'm not sure what I can recommend. More Dick, I guess, until you give in to his storytelling powers.


----------



## OurJud (Jul 20, 2013)

No, I appreciate film and literature are two different mediums, Cadence, and that music plays a big part in creating the atmos of a film, but they were the best examples I could give in order to get across what I'm looking for in a book.

I'm off to amazon now, to research the books Wreybies has suggested - see if they sound like my cup of tea.

By the way, what does LGBT stand for?


----------



## Govinda (Jul 20, 2013)

OurJud said:


> By the way, what does LGBT stand for?



*L*esbian, *G*ay, *B*isexual, *T*ransgender


----------



## OurJud (Jul 20, 2013)

I've ordered John Harrison's _Light_ (thanks, Wreybies), but I thought I'd just share this link. I typed a few keywords into google and found this HUGE list of recommendations, many of which sound very much like what I'm after. This list could keep me going for years!!

The best science fiction books | Books | guardian.co.uk


----------

